# Long time Ba Gua player showing applications



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 21, 2018)

He shows them nice and slow so maybe I can pick up a few LOL Tai Chi's standard ward off application is at about 4:38 he says "This is a common one".


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 21, 2018)

Some of those are also found in Taijiquan and Xingyiquan


----------

